# Prayers requested please



## Nastytater (Sep 23, 2012)

My cousins son was riding his 4 wheeler today and wasn't exactly using his head. He was riding his friend on the back of it who was screaming "faster,go faster" when they hit a stump and it throw them over. The friend got knocked out and the 4 wheeler landed on my cousin's son. He's in the Hospital now with 3 broke ribs,a broke collar bone,fractured hip and dislocated hip. Fluid on his lungs and he has already had ashma problems for a long time now. He's having surgery in the morning and as of right now,his friend got to go home. If anything good comes out of this,I hope it's that people learn from my cousin's sons Bad Choice he made. Please be safe folks and thanks in advance for the prayers.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2012)

It happens sooo fast on those wheelers...I hope they get well..on the prayer list...


----------



## Nastytater (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 23, 2012)

praying he mends quickly


----------



## Sargent (Sep 24, 2012)

sent.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

prayers and praise sent from here as it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank God no one was killed. My Prayers are added for full recovery.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 24, 2012)

Praying for a successful surgery and recovery.....


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 6, 2012)

Update ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------

